# Alabama-La fishing buddies?



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

I live in Pensacola and fish from Orange beach- Santa Rosa Beach. Looking to travel a bit more and fish towards Mobile-on and get deeper in the marsh and meet some fellow forum members. Anyone have any camping or long weekend fishing plans out there?


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

I fish here in south mobile just about every weekend. My first born will be here in a few weeks but i am planning a louisiana marsh trip for april or may


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

count me n


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new little one. My first should be here around the 10th of March. Will definitely be ready for a marsh trip by Mid-April. Count me in.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, and congrats to you too. Would definitly like to have a nice get together down there with a few forum members. My buddy that goes down there with me will have a new born late march, so an late April, early May trip would be great. We both just got Gheenoe's this week, so might be a good trip to test them out in the marsh.


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Count me in on a marsh trip. My micro is a Gheenoe as well.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I mostly fish the eastern shore of Mobile bay, but I work offshore of Grand Isle so hoping to expand my fishing grounds as well. I'm hoping to make a few trips to Johnson Beach this summer for Pompano on fly, and I've been wanting to do an overnighter on Sand Island/peninsula/Dauphin Island's pecker for a while now. A friend recently got my gears turning about a long weekend on the Mississippi sound barrier islands as well.


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

I am planning a weekend trip to the barrier islands in late march. Heard anything good about it this time of year?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I mostly fish the eastern shore of Mobile bay, but I work offshore of Grand Isle so hoping to expand my fishing grounds as well. I'm hoping to make a few trips to Johnson Beach this summer for Pompano on fly, and I've been wanting to do an overnighter on Sand Island/peninsula/Dauphin Island's pecker for a while now. A friend recently got my gears turning about a long weekend on the Mississippi sound barrier islands as well.


KnotHome where do you fish on the Eastern Shore? I live in Daphne, AL and fish upper delta as well as a ton in MS. What boat do you fish? I might have seen ya. Oh yeah I lived in Pcola a long time "29 glorious years" lets hit the beach for some pompanos too!!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I fish the delta and Fish and Magnolia rivers in winter. As it warms up I start heading to the beach,  eastern shore reefs, shell banks reef is my favorite from late April and all through May. I'll be checking out Little Lagoon tomorrow morning as we killed the Specks and Reds there this time last year. 
Boats are my Dads 19' Nautic Star and my 14' flat bottom skiff. I'd love to get together with anyone in the area.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> I fish the delta and Fish and Magnolia rivers in winter. As it warms up I start heading to the beach,  eastern shore reefs, shell banks reef is my favorite from late April and all through May. I'll be checking out Little Lagoon tomorrow morning as we killed the Specks and Reds there this time last year.
> Boats are my Dads 19' Nautic Star and my 14' flat bottom skiff. I'd love to get together with anyone in the area.


How was little lagoon?? What end do you fish over there? I have never checked it out.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Decided to skip the cold and started around 930 on the Eastern shore. The neap tide gave us a big fat skunk. Report I got from the Lagoon for yesterday was another O-fer. When I'm down there, I typically fish dock lights, in front of the pass, and the ~8ft holes around the west end. 
I'm hoping to get out at least 1 more time in the next 2 days. Reports will follow.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Sight fished MS today caught the limit on reds and released 8 more. It was absolutely crazy!


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

What general area were you fishing in Miss.? Bought my yearly license for there last night, need to put it to use. Making a trip to pull my camper to Hopedale April 20 and might do some fishing in there and Miss soon.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm on the miss coast. Hit me up


----------

